

Droid 2 Phone Blows Up in Man’s Ear; Requires 4 stitches  - Scott_MacGregor
http://erictric.com/2010/12/03/droid-2-a-mind-blowing-experience-litterly-blows-up-in-mans-ear/

======
cullenking
Quite obviously dropped - my screen looked almost identical when I dropped it
on the corner. The cracks radiated out in that same pattern. I love the end
where he says "it's an incredible phone" or something to that effect. Trying
to get a new one perhaps?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1965820>

